# puppies in pet stores = bad



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

PJ's must be feeling a bit persecuted by the CBC these days.

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2009/how_not_to_buy_a_puppy/main.html

...and then there's this story as well

http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/2009/04/01/parrot-fever.html?ref=rss

poor PJ's (not!!)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Another example of our goverment doing nothing.  Never ever buy a puppy from a pet shop.


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

OMG that is horrible!! you think you can trust an established pet store chain :/

Just out of curiosity, where could you buy healthy, loved puppies?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea, ....That was aired in march or something. Unfortunatly I cant say much since I work for Pj's

But I have always thought that puppies should not be sold in pet stores. I think the space should be rented out to shelters. I feel the same about the cats.

And just because a breeder is private does not make them quality either. You find good puppies by research or adoption. (even then be careful of the shelters you work with)

The pet trade is not a friendly one unfortunatly. I feel lots of birds, reptiles fish and rodents are treated the worst. In their cases you cant do much at all if you see cases of neglect other than not supporting that store.

Support the stores you feel are taking the time to treat their animals right.

I am in no way, with my statment speaking for any organization or chain. These are my own personal feelings.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Scary  

The second half of the piece was pretty interesting too.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lou said:


> OMG that is horrible!! you think you can trust an established pet store chain :/
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where could you buy healthy, loved puppies?


From a reputable breeder or adopt one from a shelter.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought that puppy mill crap was cleared up years ago. 
If anyone wants to find a reputable breeder so they can buy a pure bred dog then this is the place to start:
http://www.ckc.ca/en/
Also this:
http://www.akc.org/index.cfm?nav_area=homepage
If anyone wants a non-pure bred dog then go to the animal shelters where a veterinarian inspects each one prior to sale.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah, the one trainer that showed the papers is right, that's what you should be getting if buying a dog with "papers" 

Go to a breeders home, see the conditions, ask for papers, if you are satisfied without them, that's fine, and it's cheaper than PJ's lol...


----------

